# ear cropping in upstate ny



## chevy81967 (Feb 11, 2011)

been trying to get my pits ears cropped,this has been very tough to find a vet to do this,found one on central ave that will do it ,but wants a office visit to talk about it,then a crop job to follow,$550.00,found a place from another member in new birlin that does it,but are booked solid for months,this has been tougher than i thought, if anyone can be of any help ,it would great,thank you


----------

